# Getting after it on Tybee



## shooterguy71 (Nov 11, 2016)

Caught this guy Thursday on Tybee. He swam away unharmed and ready to make more baby reds.


----------



## GLS (Nov 11, 2016)

Now that's fine fish.  I wasn't aware that large reds can approach 60 years of age until a few years ago. This study includes fish up to 56 years old.  A 45" fish was found to be 52.   That sure makes me look at them a little differently and appreciate them more. Gil
http://sedarweb.org/docs/wsupp/S18-RD46 NC RD age, growth, mortality, reproductive biol.pdf


----------



## markmg (Nov 14, 2016)

Cool stuff. Amazing how long some of these fish have been swimming around out there.


----------

